# Signpal PUMA 2 driver problem



## koolbandi (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought a 
Signpal PUMA 2 on the internet, and is totally excited abouth getting started. I have the software form SIGNPAL with key, and that thing works out, but i cant connect with my cutter PUMA 2, i simply need drivers.
I have searched the net and cant find any drivers working, please help me...

After searcing the internet for a while i can see allso need a instalation cd for the puma 2 arrrg.


Thomas


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Puma is a GCC cutter. Have you looked on their site for drivers or contacted them? www.gccworld.com

Best Regards.


----------



## dwoods (Nov 9, 2012)

hi i bought a sign pal puma 11 60 and it was working fine with flexisign 8.1 until my computer got a virus,i had to wipe it and start again ,now i cant find the driver for it anywhere,gcc are no help at all ,after several emails to them i give up,i need the all in one driver usb v1.29-05 can anybody please help oh by the way its for vista 32 bit ,,thanks


----------

